# W2/ tax slips



## gman559 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello i quit target a while ago, and wondering when do they send out the paper w2/tax forms ? is there any way i can view them or do i have to call HR? Thanks.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 21, 2020)

It will be around mid to end of January.  If you experience a change in address between your end date with Target to W-2 delivery.  You need to call your former store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 22, 2020)

Login Page - PaperlessEmployee.com
					






					www.paperlessemployee.com
				



After Jan 15th.


----------



## JAShands (Nov 22, 2020)

If you signed up to receive your documents paperless you will still be able to access paperlessemployee and print them off that way. You are not locked out of that app upon termination.


----------

